# mass building diet



## JAja04 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is considered to be a good macro-nurtient breakdown for a mass gaining diet. 

Right now i think my fat intake is a little high and i'm considering cutting it back.  

I drink whole milk = 1 gallon  thats 128 grams of fat
Plus i usually eat a dozen eggs  a day.. that another 60

I weigh 238lb 5'11"  22% bf


----------



## Marat (Jun 17, 2009)

It varies with each person. Post your macros and whether you are gaining, maintaining, or losing and we can give you better advice.


On a side note: At 22%, why not consider a cut first?


----------



## JAja04 (Jun 17, 2009)

my macros are approx 40carb- 30fat 20pro  %'s

I'm 22% and a cut 1st would seem to be sound advice.. but i just feel like my mass building is starting to work well for me..  I tweaked my routine.. and altered my form on some things.. and i'm seeing gains.   Gonna keep running this for another 6weeks then cut down to 10-12% BF and start back up.

I think i need higher carbs..  i was thinking about going with some grape juice.. 1/2 gallon a day to add in some carbs.. and cutting the milk back from 1 gallon whole to 1gallon 2% to cut the fat intake


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

jesus that is a lot of freaking milk dude..and at 22% you are up there....your plan looks all well and good on paper but puting this on a real presepective is going to be way hard....how tall are you and how muhc do you weigh?


----------



## Marat (Jun 17, 2009)

He's 5'11 and 238lbs.

It is tough to work in percentages. If you can provide the total grams per day of your macros, it would be easier to give you suggestions on how to manipulate them.

In terms of adding grape juice as a carb source, it is full of fructose. You'd like to avoid this form of sugar. Stick with glucose polymers for your carb source.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

based on 5'11, 238 pounds and 22% bodyfat, he should be a fairly built dude at that level, he needs to cut before he goes from overweight to just a fat dude who lifts weights.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

i still dotn get the GALLON of milk a day


----------



## Snarff (Jun 18, 2009)

JAja04 said:


> my macros are approx 40carb- 30fat 20pro  %'s



As much as I hate percentages, isn't further complicated when 40 + 30 + 20 = 90%,  dude, your missing 10%, gonna be hard to bulk if your missing 10% of your diet!!!!!


----------



## T_man (Jun 18, 2009)

protein so low?? should be like 40% more like

But yea I agree with a trim first. You want as little excess skin as possible & also partitioning will be better at the lower levels. You don't want to get to a weight where it will be almost too hard to cut down


----------



## JAja04 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm eating 5000 calories a day.

staples in my diet include grape juice, gallon of milk.. pasta.  I drink a gallon of milk for it is easy to buy and convenient.   The grape juice is calorie dense and again conveneint..
i'm considering the idea of getting my weight down..  i really don't like being this heavy anyway.  However for the massbuilding part of my diet can you give some recommendation foods i can incorporate into my diet.. and some macronutrient guidlines.  i take in 1 gram per pound of bodyweight a day.  

NOTE:
I would be going lower carb/higher fat/higher protein when i cut.  10-12 calories per pound of bodyweight


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

well...on a bulk with those kind of calories you should get in AT LEAST 2g of protein per LBM not just 1.....Your stats are frightening me, you should really cut down amn and then start bulking again......The reason i know is that im 5'11, was 246 pounds at 22%BF, I looked big, very big but now im 20 pounds lighter and look twice as big...plus the biger (fatter) you get the ahrder it will be for you to cut


----------



## jbish8 (Jun 21, 2009)

I bulked on 35/45/20 and it worked pretty well for me (I gained about 1/2 pound on average per week with very little fat), but I haven't tried anything else so I wouldn't know what to compare it to. After some of the advice I've received here, I think I would change to a 35/40/25 or maybe 30/40/30 as long as you're getting the 1.5-2 per lb lbm in protein. Not sure that it really matters as long as your eating as clean as possible and not taking your surplus too high. Good luck.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2009)

JAja04 said:


> What is considered to be a good macro-nurtient breakdown for a mass gaining diet.
> 
> Right now i think my fat intake is a little high and i'm considering cutting it back.
> 
> ...


personally, I think you're too fat to gain. You need to cut first, get to about 10-12% BF, and then gain. Perhaps a dabble of a PSMF diet?


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 25, 2009)

You may want to manipulate your carb intake and cut down your bodyfat a bit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2009)

he's still too fat for carb rotation


----------



## nkira (Jun 25, 2009)

He should drop down to 15% BF or less & then consider bulking, that way he will partition better....There is no point in bulking at 22% BF, he will end up gaining more fat than muscle.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 26, 2009)

To the original poster:  I would listen to Juggernaut and Nkira on this one.  I was 6' and 215 and I was going to bulk, Juggernaut and some others mentioned cutting first and ya know what?  I am really glad I started down that road first.  I was not even as heavy as you and it was getting tough to put on weight without more and more of it being chub.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

good point dv; the more fat you have the harder it gets-I did it both ways and that is why I am leaning out first to 10% and then bulking.


----------



## nkira (Jun 27, 2009)

JAja04, here's a link to excerpt from Lyle book which explains how partitioning works,

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/articles_view.asp?article=Calorie-Partitioning.asp

Hope that helps....


----------

